# Stevens Glide Team 2008 *custom*



## Neo22 (3. Oktober 2009)

http://www.hood.de/auction/36253432/stevens-glide-08.htm

Bei interesse Melden Preis ist VB


----------



## Neo22 (6. Oktober 2009)

Preis ist jetzt auf 900 Euro ...schaut´s euch an es lohnt sich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

